# Original BRAT - Lots of work needed!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Well, it’s taken me a while, but I’ve finally managed to make some headway on the BRAT. I was very excited to get one, since I had turned one down (stupidly) years ago. I think it was a good thing, though, since I’ve built up my skills at cars in the meantime. And let me tell you… boy, do you need to be ready to leverage some skill against this thing! 

After a lot of work, modifying the body and interior pans, adding, reshaping and scribing parts, the body is pretty much ready for paint! However, it was a long haul. Given that the reissue is due out in a month or so, you can get a preview of what you’re up against here. It won’t likely have gotten any easier with age! Despite it all, though, the BRAT’s such an interesting, niche vehicle that I have to say it’s worth all the work. Check out the first build update below, and get ready for a workout!

https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/2019/05/22/brat-update-1-grind-that-body/


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Registered. :lurk5:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Just read your build posting- that is a lot of work but then again we get spoiled by how modern kits are engineered these days.

What color are you thinking of painting it? 
My ex-roommate's BRAT was a metallic green which looked pretty good on this body style...


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Richard Baker said:


> Just read your build posting- that is a lot of work but then again we get spoiled by how modern kits are engineered these days.
> 
> What color are you thinking of painting it?
> My ex-roommate's BRAT was a metallic green which looked pretty good on this body style...


True enough on the engineering of kits. However, I've only ever built one or two non-crappy car kits, so I really haven't been too badly spoiled! 

It'll be silver with the blue interior. Found one just like that for sale online, and I have a lot of good pics for reference. 

The brochures that I downloaded didn't show green as a colour, but I've seen one online. I love green cars, but I already have three or four, and I want to do more later, so I opted for something different this time!


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

cool write up. hopefully someone at AMT sees this before final approval on the new release and fixes it. Didn't Tamiya also have a Brat in 1/24 scale?

In Australia, it was known as the Subaru Brumby. Brumby is the name of a wild horse in Australia, known for their hardiness and persistence.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I don't think the issues are simple fixes. I was tempted to get someone to cast the grille and tail lights, but I'm just not enterprising enough. I think this will be like other AMT reissues: It's an AMT, so you can expect it to be Always Mighty Troublesome. (See what I did there?)

I have seen a Tamiya RC of the second-gen body version. I like the earlier ones, myself. I do have a fondness for mid-late '70s Japanese cars. 

Ah! That's what a "Brumby" is! Thanks!


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Round 2 are releasing a Brat under their AMT brand!!
1978 Subaru Brat
1:25 scale • Item# - AMT1128M
Model Kit details include:
• Not available since 1978!
• 1/25 scale, skill 2, paint and cement required
• Molded in white for easy painting
• Realistic detail throughout
• Authentic decal sheet with factory stripes & fun designs
• Vinyl tires
• Stylized new-retro AMT packaging
• 1970s vehicles cars are Hot kit subject matter!


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

hpiguy's workshop has done a review build of the new AMT kit


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Huh...

Listening to that review, it's hard to believe it's the same kit I'm building!

"No fit issues"? Are you kidding me? My front rollpan doesn't fit worth a toot, and the tailgate doesn't either. He did a nice job, but I would say it's a kit with plenty of issues. He mentioned the long bumper extension bars, but on my kit I had to trim them way down to make the bumpers fit right. Not only that, but the chicken seat handles should be inside the rollbar, not behind it. That's one I can't fix. I'm hopeful that maybe Round 2 fixed some of the issues, but I have a hard time believing they went to the trouble. 

It's a neat kit and I'm glad it's back, but it's not one that should be taken lightly. If you want the BRAT to look right, it needs a tonne of work. I'm not saying to avoid it; just the opposite! I want everyone to build one. I do want people to go into it honestly, though, and realize you're going to have to respect the age and shortcomings and be prepared for some work.

His result looks good, especially the paint. I just don't know how he didn't have troubles I have been having. 

That's my two cents, and I'm still working on mine.


----------

